# Smallest Bottles



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are the smallest embossed and unembossed bottles I've dug. The druggist is right at two inches tall and the small amber is only an inch tall.


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Here they are along side of some others for size comparison. The insulator is normal size and the look at how the Hoods Towers over the tiny ones!


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

YO LEX ILL PLAY  IVE GOT LOTS


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool... lets see em Mike! I like the smalls... have a decent collection of sample sized bottles I've dug myself.


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

FIRST


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

A FEW MORE BATTERYS DEAD


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

MORE


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

MORE


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2010)

GOT A TON MORE BATTERYS CASHED


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool! I like that little Davis. I've got several of the ones you showed myself.
 Here are a couple of my favorite small bottles. Turlingtons and a pontiled Essence of Peppermint.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's mine...Hood's Pills  at a whopping  1-7/8" ......and  the other is  1-5/8"


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 25, 2010)

Can I Play?


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 25, 2010)

A better look at the embossing...


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 25, 2010)

And this one, just dug it in SC last week with judu aka Dan...

Haven't even cleaned it yet.


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry to jump in but can i play too? love the smalls


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 25, 2010)

side view


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 25, 2010)

smiths bile beans


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 25, 2010)

local standing at 1 3/4 inches


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Tiny!


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 25, 2010)

Some others. Keep em comming!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Apr 26, 2010)

approx. 2 inches tall


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans (Apr 26, 2010)

Great stuff folks... This is 1 I found atop our tail pile... after some rain [] 
     Smallest embossed  I have.
         Hey Lex, that Amber _is_ tiny!


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 26, 2010)

One of my favorite little ones


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

Very cool all ,I like the smalls myself .Heres a few that Ive collected and put on display .
     bill


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

my smallest embossed .Says cutical remover.
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

Diggermeister ,This one looks a lot like yours a .I dug 2 of them this one with content from an 1870 to 1890 privy 
   bil


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

close ups


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

another


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 26, 2010)

DB, Yep! looks like the same one. Perfume? That's what I think. Found mine at a dump in SC.
GARY


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2010)

Very strong perfume to I might add .Touch the cork to your nose to this day and you'll smell the sent for a good day .
    bill
  Here a small amber


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 26, 2010)

Redington&Co./Manufacturers/San Francisco, a little over an inch...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  diggermeister
> 
> A better look at the embossing...


 
 I love the local perfumes. Everyone and their brother has seen a Hoyt's German Cologne. In my limited experience the local perfume/cologne bottles are quite rare, and very often were a sideline product of the local druggist(s) in town.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 26, 2010)

Burnett's Perfumery. Located at 327 Montgomery Street in SF, same as G.G. Burnett Apothecaries. Almost 2 inches "tall".[8D]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Madman, how tall is that Davis?  It looks smaller than the usual small size.


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 26, 2010)

Too cool. I think Lordbud wins for smallest embossed bottle! Anyone got one under an inch tall and embossed? 
 I really like that display Bill. I wanna do something like that with mine someday. Whenever we dig a sample bottle I don't have, I try to get it in the pick! 
 The smallest bottles seemed to mainly hold drugs, perfume/cologne, and ink. 
 Thanks for all the neat pics... especially the locals and unusual stuff!


----------



## T D (Apr 26, 2010)

Dug this one a month ago...


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 27, 2010)

Some of my smallest with a couple of my tallest.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 27, 2010)

This is the smallest embossed I own. 1 1/2 inch tall Glenn & Co. Appears to be a very early bottle with thin lip and smoothed pontil.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottlechaser62
> 
> approx. 2 inches tall


 I love this little figurine. Looks like a monk sitting legs crossed in meditation. You can even make out facial features. 
Do you have a photo with more back lighting to Show this cool bottle off?
Thanks to ALL for sharing, GARY


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think they get any smaller than this:


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Cyber, That's a sweet (poison?) bottle. I like that green! That coin is great also. Is it authentic?
GARY


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2010)

We artists would call this "Trompe l'oeil" ..French for "fools the eye" .. the penny is an authentic... coaster.. []


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gary,
 Here's the bottle with more detail to it. Still not sure what it was. Its about 2 inches tall and was dug in a TOC dump but is probably after 1910 or so (ABM).  I keep it in the middle of all my small inks to guard over them!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a cool little crock thing............Richard Hudnut. I am guessing pretty common but only dug this one. It stands a little over 2 inches tall.


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 27, 2010)

> We artists would call this "Trompe l'oeil" ..French for "fools the eye" .. the penny is an authentic... coaster..


 Nice One! I guess I have, 'eyes of a fool'.


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 27, 2010)

> Gary,
> Here's the bottle with more detail to it. Still not sure what it was. Its about 2 inches tall and was dug in a TOC dump but is probably after 1910 or so (ABM). I keep it in the middle of all my small inks to guard over them!


 That is so cool!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol, I was thinking, who cares about the bottle if the penny is worth $1,000?  Nice trick.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my smallest bottle,...please pardon the pre-digital pic,...This was from a similar post some years ago on this forum.....      Joe
 P.S. I dug this little guy in a now gone dump, that once produced some fantastic finds.   J.B.


----------



## slag pile digger (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to play Too.... 1" tall   3/8" round....some kind of med..found with this.......hope you enjoy......... Michael


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2010)

Man, that's a sick pic, Slag!

 Joe, yours is cool too..in an artsy way..


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, Here are some of mine in the small, small world[]
 * The little aqua bottle is actually open pontil....sweet.
 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Apr 27, 2010)

Forgot this sample 2" Bourjoi.    

 Marvin


----------



## willong (Apr 28, 2010)

> Gary,
> Here's the bottle with more detail to it. Still not sure what it was. Its about 2 inches tall and was dug in a TOC dump but is probably after 1910 or so (ABM). I keep it in the middle of all my small inks to guard over them!


 
 Okay,

 I can't play (right now), but I'd sure like to comment. Does anyone else feel that this is an oriental bottle? Looks like a Buddist Monk praying to me. 

 Hey diggermeister, I like the tone of your posts--I think we're soul brothers, or at least chin-whisker old fart brothers. Hope to meet you on down the road when I check out of the work-a-day world. Have you had any success on those privy digs yet?

 Regards,

 Will


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 28, 2010)

At two and a half inches tall, my little medicine towers over some of the stuff posted here but its the best I could come up with. I love that they crammed a ton of embossing onto this little guy. It features 36 characters if you count punctuation.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Marvin do you know what the amber one second from the left at the top held .I've got the same one and havent found much history on it .We have quit a few of the same smalls I see .
  A few colognes and perfumes
  bill


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 28, 2010)

> ...or at least chin-whisker old fart brothers.





> ORIGINAL: willong


 

*YEP!*


----------



## #1twin (Apr 28, 2010)

I have no idea what was in it. I remember it took me a while just to find out if it said Lad or Lab at the bottom of the wording because the last letter on mine is not clear. I remember someone from the Forum had one more legible and clarified it for me. Was that you?  57 and I already get CRS.....LOL[][][] Maybe someone else can tell us?                                                                  Marvin


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 28, 2010)

mine...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Dan! Long time no see yer postings. You always come up with some kind of good local bottles in your line of work. Post a couple pictures of that museum you live in...[]  Some of your "smalls" look to have embossing, post a few closer-ups if you get a minute!


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 29, 2010)

Carter's Indelible Ink


----------



## jesster64 (May 1, 2010)

largest and smallest embossed. a little cement bottle from NY


----------



## willong (May 4, 2010)

> sorry to jump in but can i play too? love the smalls


 
 Nice bottle Brian. Is that a tooled lip or ABM?

 Will


----------



## donalddarneille (May 8, 2010)

Hope I'm not to late to play too! Had camera issues, finally had to break down and get a new one. Here are some of the smallest I've dug recently. I'm still looking for my real small bottle brush so I can finish cleaning 'em!


----------



## swizzle (May 24, 2010)

I'm not so sure this qualifies but it is embossed. I've found 3 of these so far and was wondering if any of you guys are interested in them. I'm keeping 1 and if any of you guys want one then send me a PM and I'll get your address and mail ya 1. First 2 to PM me gets one and I'll keep anyone else in my inbox in case I dig anymore. I believe these are called ampules. They are made to snap off at the neck and then a needle is inserted to extract the Demerol. No worries about payment. Its only gonna cost me a stamp to mail it. I think they are pretty cool for a narcotic bottle/ampule. Swiz


----------



## junkyard jack (May 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  deacon_frost
> 
> smiths bile beans


 
 I've always liked that little bottle. What were there, like 3 or 4 pills in that little guy?


----------



## deacon_frost (May 25, 2010)

not sure how many pills were in the bile beans i have an ad save on my computer but it broke(dell laptop lasted a whole year and a month...1 year warranty of course) so now im using the kids, but i think that there were around twenty beans in there if memory serves me correctly


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 25, 2010)

My buddy has a TINY vial that is literally smaller than my pinky nail, it would beat all of yours. I gotta get a pic of it one of these days to show you guys and gals


----------



## deacon_frost (May 25, 2010)

thanks willong its a bim


----------



## Wangan (May 27, 2010)

Pardon the poor pictures please.Here`s one my brother gave to me today.It`s Foss`- Liquid Fruit Flavors - Portland Me.3 3/8" tall.On the right panel it says "strictly pure" and on the left panel it says "full strength".[] Now that`s what I call not watered down fruit flavors!


----------



## hunter2000 (Jun 2, 2010)

Heres my small pottery I found I love small bottles I have lots of them they look great in printers draws on the wall
 ( shadow boxes)
 Nice findes


----------



## hunter2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

here are a few i have I keep them all them the one the left is a hoods liver cure others have no info small clear on the right has as pour spout


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are 3 tiny pontiled inks. I dug the 2 "big" ones.


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Oct 5, 2012)

love those little pontiled inks.[]


----------

